

The Value of Ideas - hopeless
http://www.contrast.ie/blog/the-value-of-ideas/#more-180

======
dazzawazza
NOTHING? Tell that to all the people with skills, assets, time, connections
and tenacity but a poor idea.

To say idea's are worth nothing is asinine.

~~~
chaostheory
the cost of coming up with a good idea (or what you think is one) is very
cheap/near nothing (not to mention it will change as time goes on). the cost
of good skills, assets, team members, connections, and so on is much higher in
terms of both time and resources

~~~
dazzawazza
Correct, but cost == value? I'm not sure.

------
hopeless
I saw these guys speak at BarCamp Cork today and although they preach from
much the same book as 37Signals, they do so with even more passion and
enthusiasm, and a healthy dose of wit to go with it.

------
Ardit20
You need both! You need ideas so as to use the connections, efforts, etc.

